# When Is The Best Time To



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Use top water lures for bass ( What Month ) 
Thanks 
Fish On !!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

April and ends just before ice on. When the locusts are buzzing in late July and into August can be awesome.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Considering that every lure has its own triggering effects,
which topwater?
Generally post-spawn to summer peak is the best time but water
temperature and stable weather has more to do with it than the
day of the year.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i use poppers and buzzbaits in the river in the spring and in the fall for smallies
as for ponds and bigger lakes id start late april to the end of summer.....
i always get the bigger ones on top


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Mainly Jitterbugs , and Skitter Pops , and buzz Baits


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Ditto Mushroomman reply. Jitterbugs mean frogs and if you can
hear spring peepers use a jitterbug SLOW.  
good luck.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

ill throw em any time the waters above 55 degrees. depends on the fish.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

All year long.

There is never a bad time to use a topwater except when there is Ice on the water. Then it is really hard to justify using one.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Not so much a month as to when. I like to use them late in the day or first thing in the morning. low sun light is the key I have found. unless your tossing frogs in to the heavy mats of grass then It don't matter so much.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

id say not before may but then i throw topwaters from may till november usually.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

get back to Steelhead Talk where you belong, LOL!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Was at Shreve Lake years ago with a buddy in March. Water temps in the 40's. He reaches in the box and pulls out a big 'ol buzzbait and says with a laugh "Watch This" Heaves it as far as he can and is buzzing it fast back to the boat. I'm thinking no way is this gonna happen when WHAM!! a 3 lb'er slams it. Neither one of us thought for a minute it would happen, not in water that cold! Ice off till Ice on!!


----------

